# Food confusion/help



## klaimbeer1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everyone!

My white GSD turned 10 weeks yesterday--- and I am freaking out about his food. 

His energy seems great, he eats when his bowl is in front of him but I am worried about what I am feeding him. 

I have never had a GSD or a large breed dog for that matter. Right now he is eating Nutro adult formula chicken.

Do you think that is ok? 

When he went in for his vet visit at 8 weeks - the vet commented on how large he was going to be, and I am worried he is not getting the nutrition that he needs/deserves. 

I spoke with an owner of a GSD who told me to feed him adult formula food so that he doesn't grow too quickly, but I am worried now that it is a mistake. 

ang suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## klaimbeer1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I forgot to mention its Nutro Large Breed adult food. 

Thanks


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

At their site, it doesn't really say what the calcium/phosphorus levels are (I looked at the chicken formula). I would find out what those are. For me, their food seems a little low in protein and fat. But that's just me.  Fromm LBP is 26/14 which is what I fed. 

Your friend is correct though. You don't HAVE to feed puppy food. Just be sure to keep the cal/pho levels are in an acceptable range and that it has a good ingredient list.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I would choose a higher quality food for your pup.

Yes, some people feed regular food (you just need to watch the cal/phos levels), some feed large breed puppy.

I suggest you look into Fromms. Family owned and manufactured food. Highly regarded on this blog. Found in Pet Boutiques 
Gold Nutritionals for Dogs - Fromm Family Foods locator: Find a store that carries Fromm

OR
*
Orijen:* Puppy Large | Orijen Give some dogs loose stool but if your dog has a good gut, it has more "Meat" items than other foods. Found in Pet Boutiques Locator: Where to Buy | Orijen

OR

*Nature's Variety* (not Nature's Recipe) Instinct Healthy, Natural Kibble Products for Dogs | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats 
Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety
Sold at Petsmart

If you do decide to change, wean the pup very slowly off of current food.

Moms


----------



## klaimbeer1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I am going to buy some Fromm's today and transition him over. 

Do you believe it would be OK to keep him on LB adult food? Or should I move to LB puppy food?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

YOU have to be comfortable with it and make the decision!:wink2:

Whatever you do switch to:
If loose stool occurs, go back to previous amounts fed until stool firms up, then try to slowly increase again. This is called "Bowel Tolerance".

Good luck!
Moms:smile2:


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello!

I am also going to introduce Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy (blue bag).



You can get a great deal at Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com and very fast delivery, if your retailer is on the higher end of the cost spectrum.

All the best!


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

You need a large breed puppy food. Higher quality is subjective. It sounds like he is doing well on the Nutro, why not just change to their large breed puppy food? The biggest issue causing problems with large breed puppies is not under nutrition. The problem is over nutrition, i.e. the puppy is getting too much calcium, calories etc. LBP foods are designed to make sure you are not providing too much nutrition, which can cause them to grow too fast. Many adult foods are not. Any reputable company that has been around for a long time will make a good large breed puppy food, but I don't like switching puppies from brand to brand, some brands even though they may look good on paper may not work for your pup, you know Nutro does.

P.S What an adorable looking puppy.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

many people never feed puppy food and simply use an all-life stages food.


----------



## ppauls (Apr 24, 2016)

As long as you are not seeing any odd changes on your dog's activities specially in his eating habit that would be fine. I had a Lab before and he is a bit sensitive on his food intake. Tried checking different forums until I found a good read at Happy Pets Now | Pet Product Reviews and Guides. Some tips also are there and it's really a big help!


----------

